# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Κλουβιά - Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ >  Εξωτερική κλούβα και ιδέες

## sakismip

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!

Μετά απο ατύχημα που είχα και έχασα το καρδερινοκάναρο μου είπα να πάρω κάποια μέτρα!

Αγόρασα την παρακάτω ραφιέρα απο μαγαζί και σκέφτομαι να την επενδύσω με τις 3 πλευρές με τέντα διαφανές σαν αυτη που βαζουν στις καφετέριες και την μια πλευρά με σίτα για τα παντζούρια!



και η τεντα σαν αυτή

Θα είμαι οκ με αυτά η θα έχω θέμα με τα αγριόπουλα;

----------


## pathos

Θα έχεις.. Σιτα από κουνελοσυρμα γύρω γύρω όπως με έμαθαν κ μένα τα παιδιά εδώ κ καθάρισες...

----------


## sakismip

Την τεντα θα την βαλω για το κρυο

----------


## sakismip

Δηλ μπορουν να την χαλασουν;

----------


## amastro

Αυτό το νάυλον που δείχνεις είναι αρκετά χοντρό και ανθεκτικό. Δεν νομίζω να έχεις πρόβλημα με τα αρπακτικά.
Θα κόβει και τον αέρα το χειμώνα. Αρκεί να μην τα πιάνει πολύ ο ήλιος το καλοκαίρι και τα βράσει μέσα στη τέντα.

----------


## sakismip

> Αυτό το νάυλον που δείχνεις είναι αρκετά χοντρό και ανθεκτικό. Δεν νομίζω να έχεις πρόβλημα με τα αρπακτικά.
> Θα κόβει και τον αέρα το χειμώνα. Αρκεί να μην τα πιάνει πολύ ο ήλιος το καλοκαίρι και τα βράσει μέσα στη τέντα.


ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Απο ήλιο και απο αέρα δεν έχω πρόβλημα!το μόνο που με απασχολεί η το θέμα ασφάλειας....όταν καείς στο χυλό φυσάς και το γιαούρτι που λένε!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ ωραίο αλλά μπερδεύτηκα σε κάτι !
Θα βάλετε για προστασία το νάιλον πάνω από το πλέγμα σωστά ?
Μια ωραία ιδέα για να το φτιάξετε πάντως το πλέγμα, όχι το νάιλον,  είναι αυτή :


Εξωτερική κλούβα πτήσης για zebra finches

----------


## sakismip

> Πολύ ωραίο αλλά μπερδεύτηκα σε κάτι !
> Θα βάλετε για προστασία το νάιλον πάνω από το πλέγμα σωστά ?
> Μια ωραία ιδέα για να το φτιάξετε πάντως το πλέγμα, όχι το νάιλον,  είναι αυτή :
> 
> 
> Εξωτερική κλούβα πτήσης για zebra finches


Πλέγμα λέω να μήν βάλω στις 3 πλευρές και να βάλω μόνο το διαφανές αυτό νάυλον!Στην 4ρτη πλευρά λέω να βάλω το πλέγμα με μορφή πόρτας!Ξέχασα να πω ότι μέσα στην κλούβα θα βάλω τα κλουβιά.... σε κάθε ράφι απο ένα κλουβι!

----------


## CreCkotiels

απλά έτσι όπως το έγραφες στο α' ποστ φαινόταν σαν να έκανες αυτό που σου παρέθεσα !
Αν βάλεις τα κλουβιά μέσα τότε οκ !
καλή ιδέα λοιπόν ! Καλή συνέχεια !

----------


## sakismip

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάριε!Θα βάλω φώτο όταν ολοκληρωθεί το έργο!!Το μελετάω ακόμα!

----------

